

How imo.im spammed my grandmother - gdso
http://blog.gdesouza.me/post/53364538606/how-imo-im-spammed-my-grandmother

======
Navarr
I was a long time user of Imo.im (used it with Facebook, G+, and more) and
never had any issues such as this.

It's possible it's a bug, and I'd like to see what imo says about it.

